# Sound-proof drywall smells stink ink - HELP!!



## jenyyy (Jul 5, 2008)

We moved into a new house three months ago and now we noticed some smell comes from one of the drywalls in the master bedroom. We contacted the builder and were told the drywall is sound-proof. We are not sure if a sound-proof drywall is supposed to smell stink ink? Moisture also makes the smell stronger so in a rainy day our bedroom is full of the smell. Sould we contact some professionals for this? How to find one? Please help!


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

I shouldn't be assuming, but a 3 month old house that has a smell is not acceptable. I would contact the builder again and ask how he plans to correct this problem.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like your builder is passing his off as a de-gassing thing.
Did you mention to the builder the " smell is really bad after a rain"? 

Invite the builder to send his warranty super after the next rain.. include all your contact info & availability to meet them.

Other recourse: home inspector ( good idea to hire them even on a new home)... if you did this call them and schedule. They may have some liability.

To help locate the problem if above can not find:
find a Mom & Pop Insured loss restoration contractor specialist... they have seen it all and may find the problem.

good luck


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Might need to cut a 16"x16" inspection hole to see what's going on back there.:detective:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Big Bob said:


> Other recourse: home inspector ( good idea to hire them even on a new home)... if you did this call them and schedule. They may have some liability.


Very good idea to hire a home inspector to be your advocate. That being said, I have yet to see one that doesn't disclaim all liability in their contract...If they guess wrong, misdiagnose something, or miss something altogether, you usually have no recourse.

I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF "SOUNDPROOF" DRYWALL. That sounds fishy. There are sound attenuation boards of various sorts that can be incorporated into a wall assembly, but drywall by itself transmits sounds. All solid portions of walls transmit sounds. True "sound walls" have staggered studs that do not touch each other, and also utilize metal furring channels (hat channel) to minimize contact between the drywall and the studs. Less solid contact between the various pieces means less transmission of sound. I've never encountered anything in a sound wall that smelled any different than other walls...But I don't make a habit of sniffing everything either! 

I'm betting that something in or on that wall is outgassing during periods of higher humidity.


----------



## jenyyy (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks all for your input! This is an interior wall to seperate master bedroom and children's bedroom. The drywall(normal drywall) at the children's bedroom has no smell, while the wall(soundproof drywall) at the master bedroom smells. During the construction we do noticed this drywall has been exposed to rain and smells badly. We contacted the builder and they replaced it with a new one. When we moved in there was no smell but now the same smell comes out...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Sound Proof Drywall: http://www.quietsolution.com/html/quietrock.html

FWIW - We have installed it.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

did they really replace it or just say they did and put it up anyway and now when it rains or is very humid you get the small back ??? Not all builder are as reputable as say AtlanticWBConst.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes there is drywall made for sound attenuation. Whether it's "soundproof" or not is probably debatable and only as good as the framing system it's attached to. As for the smell.........I recall a new house many years ago that was insulated and ready for drywall. The house smelled terrible. It was the insulation. The people who had the house under contract refused to let the walls be covered up until the insulation was replaced (don't blame them). The builder and insulation contractor insisted the smell would go away. I believe it was determined the insulation got wet. Is the wall insulated (perhaps for sound)?? Just a thought.


----------

